

Ask News.YC: Video Advertising Services Similar To AdBrite InVideo? - staunch

I've looked around a ton and found that there's very few real competitors to AdBrite InVideo. Their product is mostly quite good and basically exactly what I want. The problem is that it's highly unstable and there's a hugely variable delay in the time videos are added to their database and the time they're playable (resulting in errors for users). Attempts to get them to implement a workaround to fix the problem have received only friendly lip service.<p>Anyone know of a video ad service that lets you instantly wrap your videos in an ads in a simple and reliable way?

======
rms
<http://www.adotube.com/>

<http://www.brightroll.com/>

I searched for "preroll postroll ad" on Google to find these. I have no
experience with adotube or brightroll. <http://www.MochiAds.com> does flash
advertisements very well, but apparently only for games. I'm not sure if you
could hack their ads into a video.

There are also a lot of different video advertisers that are advertising on
Google.

~~~
staunch
Thank you. I actually missed Adotube, but they're lame like lots of others:
200,000 minimum uniques/mo to get an account. Brightroll has a similar rule
and rejected my application. MochiAds seems to be exclusively for games.

All these damn companies suck and Google isn't in this game which sucks.

Thanks again.

------
staunch
UPDATE: Always email the founder! I did. Philip Kaplan replied (on his iPhone)
within a couple hours and thanked me enthusiastically for letting him know.
Hopefully I'll be able to use AdBrite after all, which is awesome.

